

The EICAR Standard Anti-Virus Test File - pook
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file

======
wendroid
Here's a script to send it, replace wendroid@ycombinator.com and
mail.anybots.com with your desired target and superman@krypton.pl as your
nasty hackar

    
    
        echo 'helo ycombinator.com
        MAIL FROM: <superman@krypton.pl>
        RCPT TO: <wendroid@ycombinator.com>
        DATA
        Subject: virus trigger
        To: wendroid@ycombinator.com
        From: superman@krypton.pl
        Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary=----------yeODUdrHXSboO0pEkHkAqW
        MIME-Version: 1.0
        Date: Wed, 26 May 2010 17:42:00 +0100
    
        ------------yeODUdrHXSboO0pEkHkAqW
        Content-Type: text/plain; format=flowed; delsp=yes; charset=iso-8859-15
        Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
    
        have a virus matey
    
        ------------yeODUdrHXSboO0pEkHkAqW
        Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=eicar_com.zip
        Content-Type: application/zip; name=eicar_com.zip
        Content-Transfer-Encoding: Base64
    
        UEsDBAoAAAAAAOCYuCg8z1FoRAAAAEQAAAAJAAAAZWljYXIuY29tWDVPIVAlQEFQ
        WzRcUFpYNTQoUF4pN0NDKTd9JEVJQ0FSLVNUQU5EQVJELUFOVElWSVJVUy1URVNU
        LUZJTEUhJEgrSCpQSwECFAAKAAAAAADgmLgoPM9RaEQAAABEAAAACQAAAAAAAAAB
        ACAA/4EAAAAAZWljYXIuY29tUEsFBgAAAAABAAEANwAAAGsAAAAAAA==
    
        ------------yeODUdrHXSboO0pEkHkAqW--
        .' | nc  mail.anybots.com 25 # ycombinator.com's mx
    

and while we're here, let's send some certified SPAM

    
    
        echo 'MAIL FROM: <superman@krypton.pl>
        RCPT TO: <wendroid@ycombinator.com>
        DATA
        Subject: spam trigger
        To: wendroid@ycombinator.com
        From: superman@krypton.pl
        Date: Wed, 26 May 2010 17:42:00 +0100
        
        some spam
    
        XJS*C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3*2IDNEN*GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL*C.34X
    
        .' | nc  mail.anybots.com 25 # ycombinator.com's mx

